
Twitter Halts User Verification Process, Saying It's ‘Broken’ - Varcht
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-09/twitter-halts-user-verification-process-saying-it-s-broken
======
msravi
Hmm.. if they claim that the blue tick is the sign of a verified account (not
an important or exclusive account), then they should simply open up the
verification process for everyone - not just important people. Ask for proof
that you are who you claim you are in the twitter handle and lock down the
handle and identity description from any changes once verified.

------
LeoJiWoo
The verification process should really be for everybody. Nowadays trolls or
bots go after anybody and everybody with fake almost libelous accounts.

I suspect they have more important things going on after deactivating
President's Twitter by a disgruntled employee.

Then the increasing the tweet character limit also seems like a bad move. I'm
really questioning leadership at twitter. I don't mean Jack alone,since I
doubt he is responsible for everything.

------
SpikeDad
I guess it took verifying a racist nazi and the ensuing lambasting of Twitter
to get them to "review" the process. Funny how that's what it takes for
Twitter and Facebook to ever change.

You'd think less horrific mistakes would get their attention sooner?

Not that this was the worst mistake they made this week - that would be
increasing the tweet character limit.

~~~
orionblastar
I remember if you have a common name, that a celebrity also has, it is a
better chance that they flag you as a troll or spammer and make you enter a
cell phone number to verify your account.

